# How to create an ISO of the Virtual Machine to install it on Real Machine?



## teo (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello!

I have virtualized FreeBSD 11 on VirtualBox and custom. And now I want to make an ISO for  move to  PC, has default system, not virtualized.  What is the procedure?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2016)

Back up to files, restore files.  How to do this depends on the filesystem being used.


----------



## teo (Nov 22, 2016)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> How to do this depends on the filesystem being used.


The traditional system of files (UFS) used by freeBSD,  because that does not work the system   (EXT4)  files on FreeBSD for optimum performance of the system.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/backup.html


----------

